# Saved another dog from death,this time it is DOBERMAN!!!



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Today I woke up hearing my German Shepherds feet pacing. Got up and my b/f is in living room telling me look outside. And "I'm sorry, I had to take him". Not seeing anything, I asked "who"? And there he comes, huge Doberman! If I saw him somewhere outside, I would run. Not my kind of dog but I think he is beautiful for his breed. He is red and big and happy, gentle. 5 years old, pure with papers.
He was in my b/f's family since puppy and lived with children, babies, dogs and other animals. Being in between families as everybody moved and nobody could/want to keep him. My b/f's sister had him last-it was originally her son's dog. She just moved in condo and asked her son to come and get the dog. He, meanwhile got a Pit and said he doesn't want him and will take him to vet to be put down!!!!!That poor dog lived most of his life OUTSIDE! Even here in Florida, I am furious about it b/c it is cruel. He slept on the ground. I gave him temporary dog bed and he seems happy with it.
He looks VERY smart and energetic but really seems like he will be good dog. My old Lab was following him happily and my Shepherd is scarred and showing teeth and shivering . She is guarding bedroom and our bed. He is like whatever. I am hoping that my Shepherd will eventually play with him. She is 8.
I'd like to hear from Doberman owners, I know nothing about Dobermans! And this one is another that knows no toys or balls. He wants to play - more like wrestle. He nudges me and runs.
I though my dogs were big, they are 85 lb each but this one is like 100 lb. He could loose weight. He limps, was told his nail split. Will take him to vet for checkout. Need to find out about heart worms too. Living outside, I hope he got his monthly treatment!
So I have another mouth to feed. But I'm glad I could save his life.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

bless you for caring. Dobes ARE large dogs. You will have to teach him ball games.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

And what a big mouth at that. I don't know much about Dobermans except they are loyal and very protective. They are a working class dog so they need something exercise to work off their energy. Your vet will be able to advise you more about what is good for them. 
Good luck and bless you for saving him.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

If you can't acclimatize this lovely creature to your clan, then maybe your vet can help you re-home this lovely dog that has had a rough start, they are sensitive and loyal dogs, and I hope it works out, if you can afford it and exercise this lovely boy. Barring that, perhaps advertize him on your local interrnet bulletin board (Kijiji etc), and pay a home visit to the prospective adoptees, wish I could help more, but not close enought


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

wendyacz said:


> If you can't acclimatize this lovely creature to your clan, then maybe your vet can help you re-home this lovely dog that has had a rough start, they are sensitive and loyal dogs, and I hope it works out, if you can afford it and exercise this lovely boy. Barring that, perhaps advertize him on your local interrnet bulletin board (Kijiji etc), and pay a home visit to the prospective adoptees, wish I could help more, but not close enought


This dog is here to stay. I don't take animal and give up later. We have nice fenced in back yard and my Shepherd will have to learn to trust him. She jumped him in the bedroom, growling. He was just, yeah O.K. I think he knows that Libby is the queen. He sleeps in the dogie bed I made for him. I just checked on him and he is happy as a clam and not moving. I put blanket on him too and he likes it.I learned on line about how they body slamming when they play, etc.
Will talk to vet in the morning to check his foot.
Being fairly young, I told my b/f he needs DAILY walks. And since he brought him in, it is his responsibility.
My b/f can not go back to work due to his medical problems so he can walk the dog. And if there will be any expensive vet bill, his sister will have to help since we have only my income now. 
It is sad how many animals are treated. He was at least socialized and some liked him enough to train him little. But living outside? He is looking at pictures hanging on the wall, fan, tv, and don't understand what is what so we just have to teach him. But my Lab didn't speak "English" much when I got him years ago and he is like a different dog now at 13 and still learning.
I think we will be fine. You can see he just loves the attention and is happy.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Thankyou Peppered, so sorry misread your post, and Thankyou for re-homing another resue IHMO, I'm sure it will work out for all,hope your hubby is on the road to recovery

Did I miss this pups name and would welcome pictures of all!!!! Thankyou


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

wendyacz said:


> Thankyou Peppered, so sorry misread your post, and Thankyou for re-homing another resue IHMO, I'm sure it will work out for all,hope your hubby is on the road to recovery
> 
> Did I miss this pups name and would welcome pictures of all!!!! Thankyou


His name is ''Rosco'', not sure of the spelling.
Will take pic in the morning.
He made himself comfortable in the bedroom on folded comforter in front of fan. He was slowly going in the bedroom, Libby showing teeth and growling and salivating. He ignored her, which I like and just went in and laid down.
I feel bad, Libby is so stressed out. When I rescued her, she was very ill and starved. I would lay next to her on the floor when she went through heart worm treatment. So she is my baby, She knows I saved her and is protective of me. So Rosco will have to get cuddling without her seeing it. At least for now.
This is Rosco's first night and he is happy. His tail stub is going 100 miles an hour. When he gets up, he limps badly so vet will be next. 
I am not getting any sleep yet today!


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG! I am so very glad that you have saved him too! I would give anything to have a BIG dog again after my beautiful WOODY died 3 years ago almost to the day! He was a Boxer and the absolute love of my life! I think these big dogs work out their pecking order and they are incredibly smart knowing that each of them will some how fit in to their family! Poor Rosco knows not to "rock the boat" in case he is turfed out but in time they will all work out they are all loved! You are an amazing lady to take them all on, the way that you have and they will work out eventually, that their Mama loves them all the same! Lucky YOU to have so may beautiful furbabies! I envy you so much!


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

PS I should have added that I remember Woody's little stub of a tail wagging so fast he nearly shook himself inside out ! (tears tears tears!) 3 years ago and I still miss my beautiful boy so very much!


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

I am so sorry to reply to this belatedly, but I once had a new (to me)Boxer who was an adult dog, who walked into the house and cocked his leg on the fan! He had been a kennel dog, not an indoor dog and didn't know what the hell the fan was! He soon found out by the way! Another time, I got a big adult male Mahogany Brindle Boxer who had been a show and stud dog and he only understood Danish! This was a huge learning curve for me of course! I had to learn what sit, stay and heel was in Danish! Next was a beautiful Brindle Boxer lady and she only understood hand and eye movements! I trusted her judgment over and above my own and when my first husband and I separated, one of his mates came around thinking that I was available?!?!? She stepped between he and I and growled and showed her teeth at which he said---- I had a viscious dog! She ushered him off the property, never taking her eye off him and always keeping him away from me! Since then I have never ever doubted my dogs' judgment at any time what so ever! They come to us and we don't choose them! Of that I am utterly convinced. Rosco knew that you would love and take him in and you did didn't you???



peppered said:


> This dog is here to stay. I don't take animal and give up later. We have nice fenced in back yard and my Shepherd will have to learn to trust him. She jumped him in the bedroom, growling. He was just, yeah O.K. I think he knows that Libby is the queen. He sleeps in the dogie bed I made for him. I just checked on him and he is happy as a clam and not moving. I put blanket on him too and he likes it.I learned on line about how they body slamming when they play, etc.
> Will talk to vet in the morning to check his foot.
> Being fairly young, I told my b/f he needs DAILY walks. And since he brought him in, it is his responsibility.
> My b/f can not go back to work due to his medical problems so he can walk the dog. And if there will be any expensive vet bill, his sister will have to help since we have only my income now.
> ...


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Good for you.

I have never had one myself, but known many, all were really great!! 

None were aggressive. 

Brought up with a family is usually very good news for ANY dog!!

regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

peppered said:


> This dog is here to stay. I don't take animal and give up later. We have nice fenced in back yard and my Shepherd will have to learn to trust him. She jumped him in the bedroom, growling. He was just, yeah O.K. I think he knows that Libby is the queen. He sleeps in the dogie bed I made for him. I just checked on him and he is happy as a clam and not moving. I put blanket on him too and he likes it.I learned on line about how they body slamming when they play, etc.
> Will talk to vet in the morning to check his foot.
> Being fairly young, I told my b/f he needs DAILY walks. And since he brought him in, it is his responsibility.
> My b/f can not go back to work due to his medical problems so he can walk the dog. And if there will be any expensive vet bill, his sister will have to help since we have only my income now.
> ...


The bitches are always the boss, just like in a pride of Wolves, the boss is always female. Dogs are descended from Wolves.....A long time ago.....

Its the same with any dog breed. Mine (always bitches since around 1970) tell the "boys" off, and if they don't behave, their noses are given a "toothy" squeeze! That usually sorts things out!!

Let nature take its course.

Regards

Andy


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Dear peppered - - what they have done to Roscoe is nothing short of an obscene betrayal - - & the *ONLY* good thing is that *HE* doesn't know it. At least it doesn't sound as if he were physically abused, other than not having his paw attended to (and hopefully he doesn't have heartworm).

All in all, I get pretty aggravated with people like that and you probably wouldn't be able to put me in the same room with the sister or the nephew for fear of an explosive verbal interaction.

The life he lived is the only life he knew, and if he seems well adjusted, then that life has not done him much damage. It's obvious. he will have a better life now. Most dogs can be so incredibly resilient, it's amazing how quickly they happily adjust to new circumstances.

Dobies can be quite playful but a bit like a bull in a china shop. As he becomes more accustomed to his new environment, he might come into his own and become much more rambunctious than you are seeing right now, so you'll want to make sure that your b/f thoroughly de-energizes him with plenty of robust walks. Then he will come home happy and ready to settle down.

Your b/f did the right thing by "confiscating" him and now you have done the humane and loving thing by taking Roscoe into your home. On an energy level now, with your GSD Libby, I would let them sort it out as long as there is no dangerous aggression, but at the same time know that the way you *FEEL*, and your *EXPECTATIONS*, will come through loud and clear to them, so you must hold true in your heart and your mind that you *INTEND* for them to get along, no ifs, ands or maybies.

Can't wait to see photographs of Roscoe and hear the vet's report.
__________


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Bless you for taking Roscoe in!


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

I had a Doberman for 8 years. She was sweet. Your Roscoe is like any other div. He needs love n learn how to play. I rescued a German shepherd once who didn't know how to play. She learned how to get the football and frisbee into her mouth all at once. Funny. Enjoy him.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

How lucky for him to have found you!

I just had three kittens show up on my deck. Groan. Seems just like you get some settled more show up. Anyone need three black kittens?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

peppered said:


> Today I woke up hearing my German Shepherds feet pacing. Got up and my b/f is in living room telling me look outside. And "I'm sorry, I had to take him". Not seeing anything, I asked "who"? And there he comes, huge Doberman! If I saw him somewhere outside, I would run. Not my kind of dog but I think he is beautiful for his breed. He is red and big and happy, gentle. 5 years old, pure with papers.
> He was in my b/f's family since puppy and lived with children, babies, dogs and other animals. Being in between families as everybody moved and nobody could/want to keep him. My b/f's sister had him last-it was originally her son's dog. She just moved in condo and asked her son to come and get the dog. He, meanwhile got a Pit and said he doesn't want him and will take him to vet to be put down!!!!!That poor dog lived most of his life OUTSIDE! Even here in Florida, I am furious about it b/c it is cruel. He slept on the ground. I gave him temporary dog bed and he seems happy with it.
> He looks VERY smart and energetic but really seems like he will be good dog. My old Lab was following him happily and my Shepherd is scarred and showing teeth and shivering . She is guarding bedroom and our bed. He is like whatever. I am hoping that my Shepherd will eventually play with him. She is 8.
> I'd like to hear from Doberman owners, I know nothing about Dobermans! And this one is another that knows no toys or balls. He wants to play - more like wrestle. He nudges me and runs.
> ...


peppered-Bless your heart for taking him in. Doberman's are extremely smart animals and they are fast thinkers. Also strong and athletic. These are some of the reasons why they do so well in the security-type jobs. If I may, I would suggest finding a good dog trainer. Get him obedience training and look to something like advanced obedience ( go for the AKC CDC certificate, then continue training for the three advanced degrees-much fun!), or look into agility training and see how he does in local agility competition (super fun and fantastic healthy exercise!). Talk to the trainer to get his/her assistance with getting your girl to calm down and accept the new guy. That is definitely a process and will take time. Supervise and make sure she knows your displeasure when she gets snarky with him. A firm word and a little finger shaking at nose level will get your point across. Don't use any physical punishment (not that I think that you would!) and don't yell, Just be firm and don't cuddle or pet after scolding. Scold then turn and walk away. She'll settle. All the best with your new boy! Denise


----------



## teapot (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank God for people like you in this world. Taking care of ONE large dog is quite an undertaking, but THREE! I'm so glad he is out of that horrible situation, and now will get to know what love and affection feels like.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

I had a couple of Dobes years ago when my children were very young. They were the most beautiful, intelligent and loyal dogs.
They also had a great sense of humour.
It sounds like your new baby will lap up all the love and pampering that you offer.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

So kind of you to give him a loving home. It makes my blood boil the way some people treat pets like they were as disposable as a used paper towel. If someone isn't willing to commit the time and money to owning a pet, they should NEVER have one.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Don't have a pic yet, charging my phone.
Rosco is settling in nicely. He wants to be with us wherever we go. And he loves soft bed.
Made appointment with vet for his foot. He is trying to play but Libby is having non of it yet and my old Lab doesn't play anymore. He does not really bark but hates bicycles and growls at them so we have to be careful outside. 
I am making more room in living room so the dogs can play. Got rid of coffee table and few items.
He was always outside dog but plays and chases balls. I talked to my b/f's sister, she gave me more info. 
He is very friendly and loves attention. And LOVES food. He was free fed outside but that will stop too.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Posted couple pics in picture category.
He loves yarn! I let him have one, since it was only dollar. He had blast.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh how wonderful he found you, I'm sure he will lap up all the love


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

peppered said:


> Posted couple pics in picture category.
> He loves yarn! I let him have one, since it was only dollar. He had blast.


Oh, isn't he gorgeous - - would it be all right with you if I copy and re-post the photos here, so no one has to navigate to the pictures section to see Roscoe ???
__________


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

KroSha said:


> Oh, isn't he gorgeous - - would it be all right with you if I copy and re-post the photos here, so no one has to navigate to the pictures category ???
> __________


O.K. here he is.
Having him only 1 day, he is happy indoors and is with us now in the bedroom. He loves his soft bed and blankets.
I am moving stuff around, they have more room now in living room to play.
Yarn room is mess. I just shoved all in so he doesn't go crazy steeling balls.
It's O.K. I needed to de-junk and organize stuff so I'll be busy.

Anything for dogs! Right?


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

And here he is snoozing on old comforter . He is snoring!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

All Dobies are so beautiful, but the red ones are particularly striking, and Roscoe is no exception.

And soulful eyes...

At least he looks very healthy & well conditioned, a good sign for everything he's been through.

How is his foot - - have you been treating it in some way before your vet visit ???

Did you already say that he'd been neutered ???
__________


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Here is a cross-link to the Pictures Section in case anyone would like to read the comments over there...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-509345-1.html
__________


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

KroSha said:


> All Dobies are so beautiful, but the red ones are particularly striking, and Roscoe is no exception.
> 
> At least he looks very healthy & well conditioned, a good sign for everything he's been through.
> 
> ...


He's been neutered. I tried to look at the foot but there is nothing to see. No swelling or blood. His nail is sideways and I was told he is like this for 2 weeks which makes me angry. He might torn the nail partially off but I will not investigate just in case. Got hydrogen peroxide on it. His nails are very long and being outside, he was digging holes to lay in. He was also treated for heartworms with Ivermec and Doxycyclin for past year so we don't know if he is worms negative. This treatment is not the best but is cheap compare what my Shepherd and my Lab vent through. My Shepherd has still long nails since I rescued her. She does not like when someone is touching her toes. And the nails being black, I only clip the ends. Sometimes she lets me go for second clip. It is clipping couple nails today and couple next, treats don't work so I don't stress her.
I wonder how long he will live.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

peppered said:


> He's been neutered. I tried to look at the foot but there is nothing to see. No swelling or blood. His nail is sideways and I was told he is like this for 2 weeks which makes me angry. He might torn the nail partially off but I will not investigate just in case. Got hydrogen peroxide on it. His nails are very long and being outside, he was digging holes to lay in. He was also treated for heartworms with Ivermec and Doxycyclin for past year so we don't know if he is worms negative. This treatment is not the best but is cheap compare what my Shepherd and my Lab vent through. My Shepherd has still long nails since I rescued her. She does not like when someone is touching her toes. And the nails being black, I only clip the ends. Sometimes she lets me go for second clip. It is clipping couple nails today and couple next, treats don't work so I don't stress her.
> I wonder how long he will live.


*"This treatment is not the best but is cheap compare what my Shepherd and my Lab vent through."*

What do you mean "what they went through" ???Did Lilly and you Lab (can't remember the name) have heartworm when you rescued them ???

*"My Shepherd has still long nails since I rescued her."*

I know that you're financially strapped, but if you can take Lilly to a groomer, they can use the suspension method and it will be less traumatic on her because it won't be you doing it - - and it's pretty fast in the hands of a professional. Also, if you select a local groomer, explain your problem, and that you need to come more frequently to get those nails trimmed way back, there are groomers who may make you a bulk deal, esp. if you refer to yourself as a rescuer on a fixed income.

*"I wonder how long he will live."*

The life expectancy of a Rottweiler is said to be about 8 to 10/12 years - - but my Bear lived to be 15-1/2. There's a big variation in opinions about Dobies - - as little as 8, and as much as 14, so truly there's no way to tell for sure. How old did you say he is right now ???
__________


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

KroSha said:


> *"This treatment is not the best but is cheap compare what my Shepherd and my Lab vent through."*
> 
> What do you mean "what they went through" ???Did Lilly and you Lab (can't remember the name) have heartworm when you rescued them ???
> 
> ...


Yes Libby had heartworms and she had the 2 injection treatment. I took day off so the vet could come in for the 2nd shot. She was ill with other problems.It was brutal, she suffered, cried and drooled and paced around. I iced her head and neck, lay with her on the floor, it was so sad.She ended up with hump that eventually went away and now she has "crater" indentation from where she was injected. All I can think that some nerve might get paralyzed. Her back twitches when I touch her there. Firm touch and brushing is O.K. I don't go to that vet anymore. They messed up on her periodontal disease too. Long story but if I could sue the vet, I would. She is about 8 and I have her for 6 years.
Zeus, the lab was treated before I got him but I was told it was hard on him too. He is about 13, I got him for 8-9 years.
It is arsenic they injecting to kill the worms! It is horrible! I also found out that some vets keep dogs sedated while going through the treatment so it is not so brutal. Too late now!
I know someone who treated her rescue Chow's with black walnut extract and diatomaceous earth. All her 3 dogs were negative after about 6?-8? months. 
The Ivermectin and Doxy is supposedly hard on dogs heart. Not sure how much or if any damage is done to the heart.
Libby was treated that way too when I found her and vet almost yell at me when I asked to continue with it till she is healthier enough for the regular treatment. She was skin and bones and weak.
I am learning as I go with every new critter.
Libby's infection was mild so her heart is fine. Zeus is running like a puppy and it is old so he is fine.
Roscoe, I don't know how bad was his infection. I will try to find out. I have # for the vet that was treating him.
All 3 dogs are hefty and need to loose some weight so that will be my next goal.
Diatomaceous earth(food quality) is good to get rid of parasites, even in humans.
I mix it with apple juice. We eat sushi so I am hoping it will help.
Mix it in dog food with water and pumpkin to hopefully prevent or kill intestinal warms.
Since I posted pic of Roscoe sleeping, he did not move yet!
I love animals and would do what I can to help. But there is so many of these poor guys. Some people just suck.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

jmf6406 said:


> So kind of you to give him a loving home. It makes my blood boil the way some people treat pets like they were as disposable as a used paper towel. If someone isn't willing to commit the time and money to owning a pet, they should NEVER have one.


You are of course 101% correct, no argument from me.

But most of the people who so badly handle pets, don't have two brain cells to rub together..... :sm22: :sm22: :sm22: :sm22: They are also often the ones who misuse children, usually their own.....

A good judicial system, when used correctly, will ban such people for life from owning any pets....(I like the idea that they would be sterilized so that they cannot produce kids, but some might say that is too extreme! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: !)

Of course I place children before pets in all things, when talking about misuse, but neither can protect themselves properly.....and it makes me very "hot under the collar!" To put it mildly. I know many here feel the same.

But we also have a few "crazies" here, thankfully kept mostly in check by the "Ignore" feature, but we all know who they are.....

And if we met such people in real life, I am pretty sure that after a few meetings, most of us here would "get their measure" and make a wide sweep around them......but not everyone is a good judge of character sadly...

Sorry, rant over.....

regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

peppered said:


> O.K. here he is.
> Having him only 1 day, he is happy indoors and is with us now in the bedroom. He loves his soft bed and blankets.
> I am moving stuff around, they have more room now in living room to play.
> Yarn room is mess. I just shoved all in so he doesn't go crazy steeling balls.
> ...


Great looking dog.

I personally don't like any dog to be cut/going under the knife to make them look "better", but with a rescue, who cares......

I would have taken him just as he is if offered! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

regards

Andy


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I am glad this poor dog found a good home with a loving family. Perhaps your little dog is afraid of being hurt by the big dog, but it looks like Rosco has got the message. I hope they will be gentle companions for each other for years to come.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

knitteerli said:


> I am glad this poor dog found a good home with a loving family. Perhaps your little dog is afraid of being hurt by the big dog, but it looks like Rosco has got the message. I hope they will be gentle companions for each other for years to come.


Too funny ! My little dog is German Shepherd and she is 85 lb. She is not drooling today just showing teeth or growling.
Roscoe doesn't care. He is so cuddly too. I think they will eventually play together.


----------



## ckhanson (Jan 16, 2014)

OMG.......the boy is soooo handsome. We had many Dobermans over many years, our last was a rescue, Lacey, my avatar. She lived to 15.5 years, passed away almost 6 years ago and still love and miss her every day. If you have any questions about Dobes, please PM me, glad to help. Thank you for opening your home to this beauty. Hope all goes well.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> Today I woke up hearing my German Shepherds feet pacing. Got up and my b/f is in living room telling me look outside. And "I'm sorry, I had to take him". Not seeing anything, I asked "who"? And there he comes, huge Doberman! If I saw him somewhere outside, I would run. Not my kind of dog but I think he is beautiful for his breed. He is red and big and happy, gentle. 5 years old, pure with papers.
> He was in my b/f's family since puppy and lived with children, babies, dogs and other animals. Being in between families as everybody moved and nobody could/want to keep him. My b/f's sister had him last-it was originally her son's dog. She just moved in condo and asked her son to come and get the dog. He, meanwhile got a Pit and said he doesn't want him and will take him to vet to be put down!!!!!That poor dog lived most of his life OUTSIDE! Even here in Florida, I am furious about it b/c it is cruel. He slept on the ground. I gave him temporary dog bed and he seems happy with it.
> He looks VERY smart and energetic but really seems like he will be good dog. My old Lab was following him happily and my Shepherd is scarred and showing teeth and shivering . She is guarding bedroom and our bed. He is like whatever. I am hoping that my Shepherd will eventually play with him. She is 8.
> I'd like to hear from Doberman owners, I know nothing about Dobermans! And this one is another that knows no toys or balls. He wants to play - more like wrestle. He nudges me and runs.
> ...


I've had 4. Please keep him!! They are wonderful animals--he's beautiful. Show your shepard lots of attention and try to engage the 2 together with you. I think the shepard will come around. Maybe your B/F son should be put DOWN--what an unfeeling non compassionate person. Maybe someone will treat him the same way. PLEASE keep the dog!!! I had the mother--Sadie and 3 of her female puppies. We called Sadie,beasly butt because she was always hitting things with her butt because her tail was always wagging so fast and hard. All mine lived 9-10 yrs. I still miss them!! I now have a rescue pit bull--I lost 1 last year. I HATE people who abuse animals and children--mostly they're one and the same. I'm sorry that person has another dog as he'll probably treat it the same way he treated Roscoe when something he likes better comes along.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

peppered said:


> Yes Libby had heartworms and she had the 2 injection treatment. I took day off so the vet could come in for the 2nd shot. She was ill with other problems.It was brutal, she suffered, cried and drooled and paced around. I iced her head and neck, lay with her on the floor, it was so sad.She ended up with hump that eventually went away and now she has "crater" indentation from where she was injected. All I can think that some nerve might get paralyzed. Her back twitches when I touch her there. Firm touch and brushing is O.K. I don't go to that vet anymore. They messed up on her periodontal disease too. Long story but if I could sue the vet, I would. She is about 8 and I have her for 6 years.
> Zeus, the lab was treated before I got him but I was told it was hard on him too. He is about 13, I got him for 8-9 years.
> It is arsenic they injecting to kill the worms! It is horrible! I also found out that some vets keep dogs sedated while going through the treatment so it is not so brutal. Too late now!
> I know someone who treated her rescue Chow's with black walnut extract and diatomaceous earth. All her 3 dogs were negative after about 6?-8? months.
> ...


It sounds like Lilly and Zeus are fully recovered from their heartworm experiences - - but that's just luck. It costs about (+/-)$10 per month for a heartworm preventative, but upwards of $1,000 or more for treatment if a dog is infected. The preventative is for developmental stages, but does not kill adult heartworms.

Often used for treatment is Immiticide, and yes, it is an arsenic-based injection that does have side effects - - not to mention that treatment and recovery are often tied to the stage at which the heartworm is discovered. If a location is known heartworm territory, it is playing fast and loose with a pet's well-being not to use preventatives.

*For more information on heartworm stages:*

https://www.petcarerx.com/article/heartworm-symptoms-the-four-stages-of-heartworm-in-dogs/215

Has Roscoe actually been diagnosed as being heartworm-positive ???
__________


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

jazzyjude123 said:


> I've had 4. Please keep him!! They are wonderful animals--he's beautiful. Show your shepard lots of attention and try to engage the 2 together with you. I think the shepard will come around. Maybe your B/F son should be put DOWN--what an unfeeling non compassionate person. Maybe someone will treat him the same way. PLEASE keep the dog!!! I had the mother--Sadie and 3 of her female puppies. We called Sadie,beasly butt because she was always hitting things with her butt because her tail was always wagging so fast and hard. All mine lived 9-10 yrs. I still miss them!! I now have a rescue pit bull--I lost 1 last year. I HATE people who abuse animals and children--mostly they're one and the same. I'm sorry that person has another dog as he'll probably treat it the same way he treated Roscoe when something he likes better comes along.


It was my b/f's sister's son!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

KroSha said:


> It sounds like Lilly and Zeus are fully recovered from their heartworm experiences - - but that's just luck. It costs about (+/-)$10 per month for a heartworm preventative, but upwards of $1,000 or more for treatment if a dog is infected. The preventative is for developmental stages, but does not kill adult heartworms.
> 
> Often used for treatment is Immiticide, and yes, it is an arsenic-based injection that does have side effects - - not to mention that treatment and recovery are often tied to the stage at which the heartworm is discovered. If a location is known heartworm territory, it is playing fast and loose with a pet's well-being not to use preventatives.
> 
> ...


Roscoe was positive that's why he was treated.
Libby's treatment was around 700 hundred.
I get Nuheart from Pet Shed on line. It is generic. They have the original too. Their prices are great and you don't need prescription.
http://www.petshed.com/heartworm-control


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

peppered said:


> Roscoe was positive that's why he was treated.
> Libby's treatment was around 700 hundred.
> I get Nuheart from Pet Shed on line. It is generic. They have the original too. Their prices are great and you don't need prescription.
> http://www.petshed.com/heartworm-control


Great site - - the generic form of Heartgard really makes heartworm protection affordable !!!!!!!
__________


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

KroSha said:


> Great site - - the generic form of Heartgard really makes heartworm protection affordable !!!!!!!
> __________


Best part is, you don't need the script!
Roscoe took over Libby's bed and she is still meant to him. Need to get one more bed.
He is also trying to get in OUR bed but for now- long time- that has to be off limits.
Libby needs to be the boss. Tomorrow he will get first bath with warm water rather then being hosed down with cold water outside. He smells.
He tried to push old Zeus to play with but Zeus ran away, he doesn't play anymore.
He sleeps a lot! Blended in our routine no problem.
It feels like he was always here, other than Libby pestering him.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

peppered said:


> Best part is, you don't need the script!
> Roscoe took over Libby's bed and she is still meant to him. Need to get one more bed.
> He is also trying to get in OUR bed but for now- long time- that has to be off limits.
> Libby needs to be the boss. Tomorrow he will get first bath with warm water rather then being hosed down with cold water outside. He smells.
> ...


Sounds like it's working out for everybody - - any word on Roscoe's paw claw ??.
__________


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

KroSha said:


> Sounds like it's working out for everybody - - any word on Roscoe's paw claw ??.
> __________


Going tuesday, they didn't have opening unless someone cancels. Our vet is 1 mile away and they have different vets for different problems. 
Libby will have cyst removed from her neck on monday.
I will have to start knitting more hats and sell them instead of giving them away to support my dogs!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

peppered said:


> Going tuesday, they didn't have opening unless someone cancels. Our vet is 1 mile away and they have different vets for different problems.
> Libby will have cyst removed from her neck on monday.
> I will have to start knitting more hats and sell them instead of giving them away to support my dogs!


Your b/f's poor excuses for sis & nephew need to step up right now, kick in for the price of what they SHOULD have taken care of, ALREADY, for Roscoe, and DIDN'T.

So first, instead of working too rehome Roscoe, they were willing to destroy a perfectly healthy dog for their own selfish and totally inexcusable reasons, and now they're going to knowingly leave you holding the bag - - at this time, I don't care for them much at all, and I'm beginning to wonder about your b/f for not making some financial demands of them !!!
__________


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Great site - - the generic form of Heartgard really makes heartworm protection affordable !!!!!!!
> __________


I switched to Interceptor Plus on my vet's recommendation. Although my dogs don't go out in the countryside, other dogs do and I wanted them to be safe. Here is the difference between Heartgard and Interceptor Plus: "Interceptor Plus is a monthly, broad spectrum parasiticide used to prevent heartworm disease, as well as treat and control common intestinal parasites including roundworms, hookworms, whipworms and tapeworms. Interceptor Plus offers long-lasting protection in the convenience of a tasty, easy-to-administer chewable." It is the same price as Heartgard and the vet usually gives me coupons to reduce the price. Even with taking heartworm preventative regularly, the vet tests our dogs annually. It costs about $40 for the test and they do it while you wait at the vet's office when they go in for their annual check up.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

KroSha said:


> Your b/f's poor excuses for sis & nephew need to step up right now, kick in for the price of what they SHOULD have taken care of, ALREADY, for Roscoe, and DIDN'T.
> 
> So first, instead of working too rehome Roscoe, they were willing to destroy a perfectly healthy dog for their own selfish and totally inexcusable reasons, and now they're going to knowingly leave you holding the bag - - at this time, I don't care for them much at all, and I'm beginning to wonder about your b/f for not making some financial demands of them !!!
> __________


As the family goes. I'd rather not get into this, specially here. There was another dog, Aussie, before like this and they did find home for him. They left him behind, got another dog. People make me sick treating animals like this! My b/f is mad as hell but the sister offered to pay for food for Roscoe. Big deal! I said if the vet bills get high, he will have to ask her for help, since he is out of work. He told me he got all choked up seeing the dog in utility room outside. She just handled the leash to him so he hooked him up and left with him. I guess they tried to find home for him. The one, some lady had 30 dogs said he is no good to her so she refused him-thank GOD! I though about finding out about her, wonder how those dogs are doing.
We had Roscoe outside on just a loop leash and Libby and him started playing together and leash slipped and he ran like a horse. My b/f went and got him. He stole another ball of yarn, big weasel. He is kind of cool the way he acts. Nothing seems to faze him. He seems to live in the moment, as it comes.


----------

